# Gallons this year



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2007)

All right everybody, where are you at? I have 168 gallons this year so far and another 3 gallon kit ordered. Thank god Im married cause I dont know if Id be able to hold myself to 100 gallons although Im going to have to slow down next year or become an alcoholic cause my wine is almost full already. I think I may have to rent 1 of those rentable storage Pods!





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 25, 2007)

It's amazing when you break it down............. about 400 bottles of wine looks like a lot of wine on the rack, but it's only about 100 gallons of wine........ 3/4 the way through the year and only half way to my legal limit................

Time to get cracken!................


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2007)

If you break down whats in your freezer you could supply the whole forum!


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 25, 2007)

That made me laugh, thanks I needed that.

It's funny because I'm trying to get it emptied but it just keeps filling back up. Last weekend I used 3 of the 5 pound bags of blackberries, then I went to Sam's Club and got a 6 pound bag of strawberries and 2 - 3 pound bags of blueberries. That poor food delivery guy will never make any money with me in the house.


----------



## SB Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I only had six months of production. Next year will be a different story! 



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 204pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=272 border=0 xtr>
<COLGROUP>
<COL style="WIDTH: 159pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 7753" width=212>
<COL style="WIDTH: 45pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2194" width=60>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt" height=34>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; : gray" width=212 height=34>*Description*</TD>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : gray" width=60>*Bottles Remaining*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=17>
<TD =xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*White Zinfandel*</TD>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*1*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=16>
<TD =xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12pt; : transparent" width=212 height=16>*Gewürztraminer*</TD>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*8*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=17>
<TD =xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*Cabernet Sauvignon/Merlot*</TD>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*3*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=16>
<TD =xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12pt; : transparent" width=212 height=16>*Luna Rossa*</TD>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*12*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=16>
<TD =xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12pt; : transparent" width=212 height=16>*Cabernet Sauvignon/Merlot*</TD>
<TD =xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*16*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*Luna Bianca*</TD>
<TD =xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*14*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*Pinot Noir*</TD>
<TD =xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*13*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*White Zinfandel*</TD>
<TD =xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*14*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=17>
<TD =xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*Bergamais*</TD>
<TD =xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; : transparent" width=60 xum>*7*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*Gewürztraminer*</TD>
<TD =xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*7*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl38 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*Pinot Noir*</TD>
<TD =xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*7*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl38 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*Australian Cabernet/Shiraz*</TD>
<TD =xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*7*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*Tart Cherry*</TD>
<TD =xl40 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*60*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*Pomegranate*</TD>
<TD =xl40 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*60*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=18>
<TD =xl41 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; : transparent" width=212 height=18>*Amarone Mondiale with Raisins*</TD>
<TD =xl42 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*TBD*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl41 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 159pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=212 height=17>*Carmenere Mondiale*</TD>
<TD =xl42 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 45pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" width=60 xum>*TBD*</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl43 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>*White Zinfandel Blanc*</TD>
<TD =xl44 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; : transparent" xum>*30*</TD></TR></T></TABLE>*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## moto-girl (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a new hobby ( obsession ) for me. Next year there will be alot more !


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 25, 2007)

Do we count what we have on hand 'left-over' from last year too??


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2007)

I guess t depends on how you perceive it. I count what I started this year or Ill be in trouble with the law!


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 25, 2007)

It's only what you "ferment" in the course of 1 year.


----------



## lockdude (Oct 25, 2007)

Somewhere around 60 gallons so far.I will probably do another 18-24 before the year is done.Ive still got 30 pounds of frozen elderberrys,and plan on doing a wv sangeovese with blackberrys.
lockdude


----------



## Waldo (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm at 102 with only 2 months left to go.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 26, 2007)

It appears to me that some of us still have a lot of work to do this year...


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Oct 26, 2007)

Somewhere in mid 07' of this first try at this hobby, I thought I'd
like to be making about one kit a month i.e. simple replacement of an
existing cellar.



Then I got detoured in George's catalogue.......







11/29/07 edit: looks like around 66 gals so far, with six kits on order. 


*Edited by: Jack on Rainy *


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 26, 2007)

Because I'm living in a small two-bedroom apt until our house is built, I've had to restrain myself this year. So far, I've made this year: 


5 gallons of peach
5 gallons of peach melomel
5 gallons of blueberry
6 gallons WE Argentine Malbec
3 gallons MM La Bodega
6 gallons MM Castel del Papa
6 gallons MM Cabernet Sauvignon
6 gallons MM Moscato
5 gallons Cyser


So that's 47 gallons. Wade, you are the man. 


But the lazy bottler still has wine from 2006 to bottle:


5 gallons VR Zinfandel (fermented with Syrah grape skins for a second run, so the six gallons decreased to five with the lees)
5 gallons Mead
3 gallons Blanc du Bois
1 gallon each of Apple, Banana and Niagara Raspberry.


I've got to do some bottling today. 



*Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 26, 2007)

I was just reading Wade's descriptions beside the quantities. 47 gallons is far more than enough for aging for this household. How much wine are you consuming per week, Wade? Do we need to start an AA forum here? Unfortunately, my household only has one consistent consumer of wine (my wife doesn't drink much anymore because she's dieting). I can't wait until my daugthers turn 21 so I can corrupt them and have some more consumers. For now, we just give away bottles.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 26, 2007)

wade said:


> If you break down whats in your freezer you could supply the whole forum!




I had 15 lbs of blueberries frozen in our tiny apt. refrigerator freezer. My wife was so happy when I started the blueberry wine. I never knew freezer space could make a woman so happy.


----------



## CajunTim (Oct 26, 2007)

I am off to a slow start compared to the rest of you. Since I started I am at,
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
1 gal apple
1 gal cranberry
1 gal muscadine
1 gal raspberry blend
6 gal mango
6 gal black raspberry
6 gal pinot Grigio
Total of 22 gals. OK…so I guess I am a bit of a procrastinator


----------



## grapeman (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Wade. Did you hear that the ATF has alchared technology that can see alcohol in bottle volume through upt to 10 feet of concrete. The satellite scanner sends an image to the ATF headquarters where it is fed into the counting scanner/computer. An accurate readout is produced and sent to the extrapolating program which calculates predicted volume of production. There is a log kept for each year's production. The whole system is accurate down to 1/1000 ml. The red flags are indeed already up for you buddy- better put the brakes on for a while!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 26, 2007)

The year isn't over yet...so I ain't counting...


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2007)

Im basically the only consumer here anymore except for my honey's occasional glass of black currant or Blueberry Pinot. She used to drink a lot when I first started this wine making "hobby" and I use that word loosely now! I guess it wore off for her but thats good as I couldnt get any wine to age before! Id love to open a place where I can sell it for a living as I love to make wine and dont want to stop but the cellar can only hold so much and I can only drink so much. Anyone know how to do this? I would like to start out of the house but dont think that would be feasible with liquor selling laws and i believe that you have to grow a certain amount of your own fruit to become a winery. If anyone has some ideas Id love to hear them.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the same problem Wade.

We have 2 choices really, stop making wine for a while, or start drinking more wine...........................

What's in your glass?


----------



## Joanie (Oct 26, 2007)

If you make more gallons per year than you're supposed to, you could always relabel and change the year some was made... _or_ you could get rid of the excess evidence by drinking more!


----------



## texasermd (Oct 27, 2007)

I appear to be an outlyer with 200+ gallons going right now, though with racking losses, I should hit the legal limit of 200 gallons. Also, the year is nearly over so it seems like a good time to plan for next year.....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2007)

Texdoc, that was cheating sneaking in here with 200 gallons all in 1 shot!




Since you are registered as a winery what is truly your limit?

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 28, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> I have the same problem Wade.
> 
> We have 2 choices really, stop making wine for a while, or start drinking more wine...........................
> 
> What's in your glass?


In my glass right now is the MM Cabernet Sauvignon Fresco, one week old. I actually had more than my six gallon carboy could hold. I had a couple of extra glasses, so I'm sampling at a very young age.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2007)

AND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 28, 2007)

For one week old wine, it was excellent. I can't wait until a year from now, after this Cabernet Sauvignon ages on some oak. I'm very pleased with the MM Fresco.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 31, 2007)

I've made alittle over forty gallons this year and have wine stuff all over the house except formy bedroom. Where do you all put the stuff? Besides
the amount of room the wine takes up the primary's, carboys, chemicals and other things to maintain this addicting hobby consumes alot of space in my home. I probably doubled my production from the previous year and have reduced it back down due to time available this year.Still maintain a full freezer full of fruit that never seems to go down for long. My hat is off to you all. Not complaining, just wondering how ya do it! Not looking to quit any time soon.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 31, 2007)

I built a room for all my wine making and another for my sellar in the basement.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 31, 2007)

I've been having some serious indigestion, which I guess is due to age. The doctor told me to cut back to 3-4 glasses of wine per week. I was thinking of looking up texaserdr as I think he'd give me advice more to my liking given his 200 gallons of wine. If I cut back from two bottles per week to a bottle a week, I'm in serious trouble. I need to find some serious winedrinking friends.My winery isoperating at excess capacity.*Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## lockdude (Oct 31, 2007)

You may have to lower the acid level on future wines so they wont bother you as much.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 1, 2007)

You can always count on Bert and me as your friends!



Don't eat as much when you drink and take an antacid.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 1, 2007)

Zantac...works for me.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 26, 2007)

132 gals this year, I took over the formal dining room and built a wine cellar for bulk aging and bottle storage.



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 194pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=258 border=0 xtr>
<COLGROUP>
<COL style="WIDTH: 194pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 9435" width=258>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18>
<TD =xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 194pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; : transparent" width=258 height=18>Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Müller-Thurgau</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>White Grape/Peach</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Piesporter</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Millennium Sparkling Wine</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Joe's Ancient Orange Mead</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Grape Juice and Clover Honey (1.062)</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>La Bodega Port</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Oregon Yamhill County Pinot Noir</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Blueberrry Pinot Noir</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Limted Edition Gewürtraiminer</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Bergamais</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Peach Apricot Chardonnay</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Cabernet Franc Red Icewine Style</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Outback Chardonnay with raisins (23l)</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Strawberry White Merlot</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Orange Chocolate Port</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Chocolate Rasberry Port</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>German Rielsing Traminer</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Washington Reserve Late Harvest Riesling</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Chocolate Mead</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Black Currant (2 cans)</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Black Currant (2 cans + raisins + tannins)</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Frozen Muscato</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Frozen Vihno Verde</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Ice Wine</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: text; BORDER-LEFT: text 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Cabernet Franc Red Icewine Style</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice list Coaster!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice wine list Coaster....


You guys got my curiosity up...so I looked through my notebook...122 gallons made and bottled this year...Guess we are "Getting Happy Now"


Now I can't count the wine I bottled this year that was mixed up last year????...nor can I count the wines I have just mixed up and will be bottled next year right....so I am just in the 'Happy Crowd".


----------



## Car-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

Since this year is almost gone how about a new poll to see how busy ya'll have been? And how much fun you been having!


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2008)

I will make the LEGAL max. That being 200 gallons.


----------

